# Green Tree?



## Jfish (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey there,
Today As I was leaving my apartment I ran into the resort manager. he told me to watch a snake while he went to get 
a shovel and rake, while he was gone a managed to find a bag and catch it. 
I would like to find out for certain what it is, roughly how old and what the best course of action should be.
thanks...


----------



## Firepac (Mar 6, 2014)

Yellow faced whip snake. Distinctive 'comma' around eyes. Release it as close as possible to where you found it in suitable habitat.


----------



## Jfish (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for that, I live right on the beach and it's a fairly built up area. I'll find somewhere suitable nearby.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Yep, Demansia psammophis.* The black eye-comma is also surrounded by a broken yellow ring. They are venomous but are not considered dangerous. As a youth I copped a good bite on the finger from a big fella a good metre in length and it produced only local symptoms about equivalent to a wasp sting. They occupy a variety of habitats... so long as there a bit of grass or undergrowth and some open patches or exposed rock ledges, so they can hunt for small lizards sunning themselves. 

Judging by the russet tones my guess would be it is from QLD, probably north of Brisbane but still well in the lower half. 

Blue


----------

